# Betta's opening and closing their mouths quickly.



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

When betta's wiggle around, why do some open and close their mouths quickly?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

They may be trying to get your attention like "food, food" mimicking eating or they may be "yawning" (letting water in/out of their swim bladder)


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> They may be trying to get your attention like "food, food" mimicking eating or they may be "yawning" (letting water in/out of their swim bladder)


LOL, I can see them doing that and thinking "Food, food" when they do.


----------

